# Wildfire Map



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Here is a pretty neat real time wildfire locator. Click on the map to drill down.

Oklahoma wins!


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

The Loco and Empire fires are near my dad's old stomping grounds...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice link...thanks.









Going to add that to my Treo 650 so I can check on fires while camping. Ya never know when/where lighting is going to strike.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I'm guessing there is no snow in Oklahoma?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Very cool, Shake!

That one rates a bookmark!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice site there shake
I'll have to bookmark that one









Don


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Shake,

Thanks for the link.

Mark


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

mswalt said:


> Shake,
> 
> Thanks for the link.
> 
> ...


Thanks
Thor


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> I'm guessing there is no snow in Oklahoma?
> [snapback]87820[/snapback]​


75 degrees right now. They're calling for rain tomorrow night, but only 50% chance. I'll take what I can get. It's so dry I saw a fireplug chasing a dog!


----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

I know we have family in OK and it's been really dry there. One of our friends watched the house across the street burn to the ground. Praying for rain in that part of the country. The folks that live there are also.

Hope you other Outbackers aren't going through the same thing.


----------

